# Best tube station for Greewich Park



## KautoStar1 (6 August 2012)

as title.  thanks v much


----------



## Tillypup (6 August 2012)

Not Tube but we got the DLR from Stratford and got off at Island Gardens then walked about 2 mins from station (sign right outside station) to the Greenwich Foot Tunnel which takes you right to Cutty Sark so just outside the Park. The Tunnel is busy with cyclists though so getting down the steps can be slow progress as you dare to get in their way!

This worked really well for us though.


----------



## humblepie (6 August 2012)

Yes would recommend that approach as well, otherwise the DLR then takes you onto Greenwich (wasn't stopping at Cutty Sark yesterday) and then it is about 20 minutes walk back.   The other route is more interesting.


----------



## Thistle (6 August 2012)

You want North Greenwich


----------



## Gwena (6 August 2012)

The walk from Greenwich to the stadium is lovely - we did it yesterday.  And there were lots of lovely police horses to look at on the way! 
We came in from a different direction from you but our last stint was on the District Line as has already been said.


----------



## Pebble101 (6 August 2012)

Maze Hill - 10 minutes slow stroll.  Most people come from the other direction so no crowded trains or platforms.


----------



## DuckToller (6 August 2012)

We came in on the DLR and got off at Greenwich in the morning and went back via Island Gardens.

I preferred getting off at Greenwich as the walk was nicer and probably quicker, once you take into account the lift queue at Island Gardens, the long dark walk - which was interesting but slow due to aforementioned cyclists, tourists and groups of people walking 5 abreast so you couldn't overtake!

Plus from Greenwich DLR you walk past Greenwich mainline station which has a clean loo with no queue, and some enterprising people have set up a coffee stall on the way so you can have a nice coffee rather than queuing for an hour at the venue!


----------



## PippiPony (6 August 2012)

We got the over ground from Cannon Street to greenwich.  Worked really well.


----------



## Lucyad (6 August 2012)

We got of the DLR at Grenwich and had a nice walk to the stadium.  Great coffee and bacon rolls on the way there courtesy fo the stalls already mentioned, and amazing beer, food and entertainment in Grenwich Street Festival just outside the stadium gates on the way back, followed by even more great food in Greenwich market.  In fact we took so long there we were after 8.30pm when Cutty Sark station re-opens, but walked back to Grenwich Station anyway.  All very nice and easy, with lots of helpers directing the way.


----------

